# Regarding LMIA and Job Opp in Canada!!!!!



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

Is it better to visit Canada and looking/apply for job rather then applying from outside Canada? Is it lead to positive LMIA and fast processing of LMIA? Can i apply for job while on Visit Visa??? My profession is Network/Telecom Engineer having 3 years of experience and my spouse is Customer Care Agent!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please comment


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You would have a better chance applying from within Canada, but it is only very slightly easier. Canadian employers prefer to meet job applicants face to face. If you were to be offered a job the employer would need to get the Government's permission to hire you and it would cost the employer money to so apply. You can expect the process to take at least six months


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

itsme2000 said:


> Is it better to visit Canada and looking/apply for job rather then applying from outside Canada? Is it lead to positive LMIA and fast processing of LMIA? Can i apply for job while on Visit Visa??? My profession is Network/Telecom Engineer having 3 years of experience and my spouse is Customer Care Agent!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please comment


The skills and experience that you and your wife bring to the table aren't really enough to differentiate you from any other applicant or entice a Canadian employer to go to the time, effort and expense of getting an LMIA just to hire you.

To be brutally honest with you, I don't think that you have the skills or experience necessary to get a job offer let alone PNP to enter Canada. 

There are lots of people who can do Network/Telecom engineering, and a good many of them have years of experience and also university degrees listed on their CVs and 3 years of experience as a Customer Care Agent is really _not_ that significant, as someone who is entering university can easily have picked up a year or two of experience doing that while in high school, as it doesn't really require any specialised education or skill to do such a job and what training is required is usually job/company specific and is usually done during the new hire's orientation period... I know this for a fact, as I worked for 7 (seven) years as a customer care agent when I was in university (and continued on the job even when I started my main career after university) and some of the people whom I worked with were high school students.


----------

